
Sharing a secret key amongst a group of people - feynma
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/how-to-share-a-secret
======
sgdread
I read about this algorithm when playing with Hashicorp's vault. Very elegant
solution to a problem.

[1]
[https://www.vaultproject.io/docs/concepts/seal.html](https://www.vaultproject.io/docs/concepts/seal.html)

